# First batch of venison sausage... ever.



## shnick (Jan 11, 2014)

got it in the smoker right now













IMG_20140111_091220_962_zps5249dbf9.jpg



__ shnick
__ Jan 11, 2014






Used a hi mountain summer sausage kit.

Stuffed in mahogany casings with the grinder. It worked OK, but I'm getting a stuffer for the next batch.













IMG_20140109_224926_000_zps75bb40e9.jpg



__ shnick
__ Jan 11, 2014






Ground as an 80/20 mix with pork.  













IMG_20140109_213850_751_zpsf7026bb6.jpg



__ shnick
__ Jan 11, 2014


















IMG_20140109_194906_873_zpsde39927d.jpg



__ shnick
__ Jan 11, 2014






Bled out the venison for 3 days, 4 water changes in all.













IMG_20140107_202517_839_zpsa92f5cb0.jpg



__ shnick
__ Jan 11, 2014


----------



## shnick (Jan 11, 2014)

Done!













IMG_20140111_220912_842_zpsc4c432ff.jpg



__ shnick
__ Jan 11, 2014






Not bad at all...


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2014)

Very exciting!!!! Great job!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 12, 2014)

Shnick said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm  Quick! Somebody get me a cracker and a dab of hot mustard.


----------



## shnick (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks guys!

Its a bit salty and a little finer texture than what I'm used to , but it still fits on a cracker!

Been looking for a set of spice and cure recipes, think I might try breakfast sausage next.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 12, 2014)

They look great! Nice job stuffing with the grinder.


----------

